# Wanted Marriott Newport Coast September Weeks



## MICHASII (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,
I am going to be out on a project near Newport and have stayed at this great spot a few times, Any september week would be great.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!

Mike


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 26, 2014)

It is a very nice resort. I would suggest looking in the TUG Timeshare Marketplace and redweek.com for units that may be available for rent. Remember the price listed is their asking price, so you may be able to negotiate.

Good luck.


----------

